# '85 LP Custom, $1000. Mississauga



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1985 Gibson les paul custom | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is that a real 85 Custom? Not a chinese copy all hacked up with an 80s case?
The pictures are not very good.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I sent the guy a message earlier but haven’t heard back. 

I once had an ‘82 LPC (I think it was an 82, maybe an 83) and it wasn’t a great guitar but if this one played well I’d risk $1G on it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

New frets but no pictures of them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That price is so suspect it's not even funny.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought an '88 Les Paul Custom w/locking trem today

This looks legit... 
Some info on these Gibson factory Kahler models. The price is cheap but not out of line for a guitar needing a complete refinish to bring it up to being worth maybe $2500 after its done.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seems out of line given a studio is $900 and this is a vintage LPC - either word costs more than a studio lol.

Now if it had a terrible neck repair and someone had sanded the finish off, yeah $1k starts to make sense.

But hey, someone might get a beast of a guitar at a killer price and I could be wrong.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think its been spray bombed flat black over whatever the original finish was. I suspect it was that 70s looking natural burst. 
And what the fkat black is covering up is a mystery. 
And does the truss rod work....
Too many questions $1000 is low but not


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Must be sold...the ad is gone.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That year/model should have Tim Shaw PAFs in it. If the underside of the pups are stamped, then they are.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Holy sh*t.

Gone now.


----------

